# Pier 1 Imports: Fall = Hedgehog!



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen the theme for Pier 1's fall collections?!?! Hedgehogs! There is one on the main page. So COOL.

They also have super cute decorations for the house. I have to pick up a few!

http://www.pier1.com/SearchResults/tabi ... fault.aspx


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So cute. x3
Companies just know how to suck money out of me Dx lol -is going to pier 1 soon-


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, Pier 1 is awash with hedgepiggies these days! Hooray!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Must. Have. Hanging. HEDGEHOG!
http://www.pier1.com/Catalog/Seasonal/t ... fault.aspx
I don't really see how it hangs though...?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I wish I could run out there right now but an armload of cash and just go nuts.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I absolutely need those for my xams tree!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Went to pier 1 today and got a mini and large hedgehog!
I asked the lady if i could have the signs in the store and she said if i came back at the end of the month i could! She said they throw them out anyway Hahaha totally getting it and putting it behind Dexter's cage. There was a HUGE sign over the counter of two hedgies kissing. WANT! Hahaha


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love the hedgies kissing sign. I squealed when I saw it in the store.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I never thought to ask for the sign! I went in yesterday & bought both hanging hedgies & found a glass hedgie bottle stop as well. Guy checking me out said 'I see a theme' 
You guys are so bad for me!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

YAY!! I knew they would be a hit. I work at a petco right next to a Pier 1 and I walk by the displays every day! I am going to have to get some of the signs. I didn't even think about asking!! I wish money wasn't so tight right now, maybe at the end of the season there will be some sales.... 

BUY ALL THE HEDGEHOGS!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> YAY!! I knew they would be a hit. I work at a petco right next to a Pier 1 and I walk by the displays every day! I am going to have to get some of the signs. I didn't even think about asking!! I wish money wasn't so tight right now, maybe at the end of the season there will be some sales....
> 
> BUY ALL THE HEDGEHOGS!


Random question... do you by chance happen to read hyperbole and a half? ALL THE THINGS??

anyway.
I didn't see a hedgie bottle stopper!! 
I asked the lady and she said they'd be getting MORE hedgie things throughout the month  
I also showed her a billion pics of Dexter and she squealed at every one of them (my mom and I went at like 8:30pm so I think the people were pretty bored by then so anything would have been exciting) :lol: 
Im excited to go back at the end of the month haha


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

DexterTheHog said:


> sweetergrrrl said:
> 
> 
> > YAY!! I knew they would be a hit. I work at a petco right next to a Pier 1 and I walk by the displays every day! I am going to have to get some of the signs. I didn't even think about asking!! I wish money wasn't so tight right now, maybe at the end of the season there will be some sales....
> ...


I follow MemeBase. It is one of the memes on there but hyperbole and a half could be where it came from. I'm glad someone got the joke though!!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> DexterTheHog said:
> 
> 
> > sweetergrrrl said:
> ...


Hahaha yeah, well now we're off topic... but hyperbole and a half is LITERALLY the most HILARIOUS thing ever.
Here's where the meme came from haha:
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2 ... adult.html
My friend and I read the blogs and laugh so hard we cry haha
My other fave is "why dogs don't understand basic concepts like moving"


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Awsome. Now I will have somewhere to prowl besides this website! I think all the "new posts" are mine! lolz


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG, have to Google Map my neareast Pier 1 location! After getting my own hedgie, seeing any kind of hedgie anywhere gets me all excited! LOL!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Finally found the bottle stopper at Pier 1 today. It is adorable. For those who can't find it, look in the coloured glass ornaments and you may have to go through the whole bucket to find one. I looked and only dug about half way down but the clerk looked further and found it for me. Well worth the look. It is adorable.  

I asked about getting one of the signs but they said no as they have to go back.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so jealous. I went to pier1 last weekend wanting to get some hedgie decor and they were all sol out  . One of the employees said that wouldn't get anymore because its just seasonal. I think I'll have to check another one.


----------

